# Poljot



## Guest (Mar 31, 2016)

i am never that keen on Russian timepieces, nothing against them, just not my thing

then i saw this ............... :scared:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/291723403632?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

why when i see something like this do i not have any funds :sadwalk:

i mean really.............


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Interesting watch. It's actually a "Pilot" which is a brand owned by Juri Levenberg. There's more details in the 2011-2015 section Polmax's excellent website: http://polmax3133.com/


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2016)

Lampoc said:


> Interesting watch. It's actually a "Pilot" which is a brand owned by Juri Levenberg. There's more details in the 2011-2015 section Polmax's excellent website: http://polmax3133.com/


 damn they are all too nice :angry:


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

My goodness that is nice!


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2016)

Jonesinamillion said:


> My goodness that is nice!


 only saving grace is it will go way up out of my price range........i hope :swoon:


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Get this instead then :biggrin:

http://www.heinnie.com/scuderia-touring-chrono

pretty much my perfect watch...


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2016)

Jonesinamillion said:


> Get this instead then :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.heinnie.com/scuderia-touring-chrono
> 
> pretty much my perfect watch...


 very nice but a bit over priced for a quartz with a £35 Ronda movement :scared:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Another expensive watch with a cheap Ronda movement? Some manufacturers are really taking the Mick. :angry:

I'd prefer a Chinese watch with an Epson movement for twenty quid.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2016)

Stan said:


> Another expensive watch with a cheap Ronda movement? Some manufacturers are really taking the Mick. :angry:
> 
> I'd prefer a Chinese watch with an Epson movement for twenty quid.


 they get away with it though, how many buyers would question it? for £768 there should be a nice swiss auto in there IMO


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Bruce said:


> they get away with it though, how many buyers would question it? for £768 there should be a nice swiss auto in there IMO


 Indeed, fashion over substance and quality, for profit. :angry:

Why do we not see ETA Quartz movements in expensive watches? FFS, a G10 has a fine ETA movement in it.


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

My obvious lack of knowledge is apparent... But my god it's a good looking thing!


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2016)

Jonesinamillion said:


> My obvious lack of knowledge is apparent... But my god it's a good looking thing!


 it is that :thumbsup:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Bruce, if it makes you feel any better, the cal.3133 is an OK movement - not a great one. The date wheels act up on them and the movements won't even try to keep time when they are ready for a service.

Later,
William


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2016)

William_Wilson said:


> Bruce, if it makes you feel any better, the cal.3133 is an OK movement - not a great one. The date wheels act up on them and the movements won't even try to keep time when they are ready for a service.
> 
> Later,
> William


 thanks William, i have decided against it, but it does look good [ to me anyway] :thumbsup:


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

I find that a lot of "chrono's" are quite hard to read at a glance but that one is easy to read and nice looking.

Rob....


----------



## ITAjewellery (Apr 8, 2016)

If you want to know more about your Пилот wristwatch just googl - PILOT BORTOVIE AЧX-B Poljot Chronograph 3133

looks good

and I am sure you can find cheaper than 330£


----------



## Jet Jetski (Feb 10, 2019)

A good page on restoring a Poljot https://forums.watchuseek.com/f10/poljot-3133-oldtimer-project-637961.html


----------

